#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  > Health, Fitness and Hospitals in Thailand >  >  My Thailand Facelift Experience

## guangzhouguy

I am a 52 year old man. Up until 2  3 years ago, I thought I was doing well appearance-wise; not really looking like a near 50 year old. However, my cheeks became saggy and my neck became flabby during the past few years. So I decided to investigate having a facelift during my next holiday to Thailand.

I took a number of close-up photos of my neck and face - left side, right side, and frontal  and sent off email enquiries to 6 hospitals and medical brokers asking for their recommendation and a quote. The results:-

PhuketInternationalHospital  Forehead, full face and neck lift  B308,000
Destination Beauty (BangkokNursingHospital)  Mid face & neck lift  B178,000
YanheeHospital  Mid face & neck lift  B155,000
BangkokHospital  Mid face & neck lift  B140,000
BumrungradInternationalHospital  Mid face & neck lift  B122,000
Medicaltourismtothailand.com  Full face lift  B95,000

Obviously the Medical Tourism To Thailand (MTTT) quote piqued my interest. In further email exchanges with MTTT, they explained that the procedure would be done at PhyathaiHospital in Sriracha. MTTT told me that Phyathai has an excellent reputation for cosmetic surgery among Thai people and the hospital now wants to attract international clients.

I did some research on Phyathai, which produced positive results, and I contacted the hospital direct. The hospital has an International Marketing Executive named Gavin Waddell, who dealt with each of my emails.

I sent a set of photos direct to Phyathai and, again, asked for their recommendation and a quote, which Gavin Waddell sent to me 11 days later. He did send me an interim email apologizing for the delay and explaining that their surgeon, Dr Navarach who would look at the photos and give me a recommendation, was very busy.

Well, Dr Navarach told me that I did not need a full face lift, but he would do one if I really wanted. The doctor said I only needed a mini face and neck lift.

I was impressed by the fact that the doctor wasnt trying to over-sell me a more expensive procedure.

And the cost? A total package price (and I do mean total, I didnt pay 1 baht extra) of B39,900.

Wow!

The package included a one night stay in hospital. I had a large, private room - more like a small apartment - with fridge, microwave, hot water urn, plates, cups, knives & forks, etc. There was cable TV with 6 or so English language channels and wifi internet. 

I was given 3 meals  dinner, breakfast and lunch, 6 bottles of water (3 per day) 8 coffee sachels (2 per day but I asked for extra) and a newspaper with breakfast.

On discharge, I was given a weeks supply of antibiotics and anti-inflammatory meds, 5 days supply of Tramadol, a prescription only painkiller (4 per day, 1 every 6 hours) and 5 days supply of sleeping pills.

The ward nursing staff was very attentive  checked up on me on the hour, every hour.

I am writing this 6 days after the procedure. My face and neck are still swollen but I can already see the results and Im very happy. I now longer have visible smile lines, when Im not smiling, and I no longer have a double chin when I lower my head.

I highly recommend Dr Navarach and PhyathaiHospital.

----------


## rawlins

Would be interesting to see before and after photos once you have fully recovered.

----------


## Loy Toy

I have a 59 year old mate who had just been through the divorce from hell, lost his business and a sizable amount of money with some telecommunication scam.

When I saw him in Thailand for the first time in 15 years he really looked haggard even though he was still physically fit.

He decided to have a form of minor facelift as well as laser treatment on his eyes and I could not believe the difference. Bhumingrad Hospital in Bangkok is the place he had the work done.

Looked at least 20 years younger and he was over the moon with the results.

He has now remarried and is very happy he had the work done even though all his mates called him gay.

----------


## BaitongBoy

I'll bet you're a "hansum man" now...That will never change...

 :Smile:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Bhumingrad Hospital in Bangkok is the place he had the work done.


Is that near Bumrungrad?

----------


## The Ghost Of The Moog

The big  facelift risk is that a major nerve in the face can be severed, and that would be irreparable. 

I think this happened to Jackie Stallone.

----------


## misskit

The other day when I was in the beauty doctor clinic, I was surprised to see half the patients in the waiting room were men. I asked what was going on and found the doctor had taken on a partner who's patients were mostly men. They were getting facelifts, botox, nose jobs and chin implants just like women do. Not that I didn't think men got beautified, it was just the number of them that caught me off guard.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I guess I could see it for a man if you have some major defect, like HUGE ears and all the kids call you Dumbo, or absolutely NO chin.....but for the OP, who is 50 and flabby (his words)??? We all get older mate. With that comes signs of years that have passed. It sounds like a pure vanity procedure, and you probably could have accomplished the same result with diet and exercise. Don't get me wrong - totally up to you. Just seems like all the people getting liposuction because they're fat fuckers and don't have any discipline so they look for the quick fix. No matter if you have some wrinkles or not, mate, you're still over 50 - and climbing. And that won't change.......

----------


## misskit

^ You can fix the face, but the body tells the tale.  :Smile:

----------


## F4UCorsair

Can you please PM me when convenient.  I can't send PM's yet with less than 20 posts to my credit.

Thanks

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^If your post is intended for the OP, don't hold your breath. The OP only has 3 posts, and posts at the rate of 1/2 a post annually. At that rate, it will be 34 years before he can send a PM.

----------


## grasshopper

Can they do a "todger" lift?

----------


## nedwalk

^ err enhancements??  :Aussie:

----------


## Cujo

> Can they do a "todger" lift?


Do you mean extension?

----------


## The Big Fella

Never ben very gotistical but even if I was for that amount of money I would rather but 75 cases of Chang to drink to forget I'm an old ugly bastard ! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## petewan

Would be interesting to see before and after as i have bags under eyes that would put me in exess lugage on a airline......

----------


## Bazzy

I intend to just grow old disgracefully. Each to his own.

----------


## F4UCorsair

> ^If your post is intended for the OP, don't hold your breath. The OP only has 3 posts, and posts at the rate of 1/2 a post annually. At that rate, it will be 34 years before he can send a PM.


I should have checked!!

In that case would you mind PM'ing him and asking him to email me at

F4UCorsair007@yahoo.com.au

I appreciate your help

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^No need. HEY OP: THE ABOVE MESSAGE IS FOR YOU!

----------


## Gerbil

:Gay: 

Real men grow craggy and more distinguished.

----------


## slackula

> The hospital has an International Marketing Executive named Gavin Waddell, who dealt with each of my emails


Hi Gavin  :Smile:

----------


## guangzhouguy

> Would be interesting to see before and after photos once you have fully recovered.


 If the shoe was on the other foot, Id also ask to see photos. However, Im a low profile individual so I wont be posting my photos on the internet. Sorry.




> The other day when I was in the beauty doctor clinic, I was surprised to see half the patients in the waiting room were men.


 Im surprised when I come across women who express surprise about gender stereotyping. Apart from childbirth, is there anything that should be the exclusive domain of women? And if you think there is, then it follows that there are some things that should be for men only, yes? Playing football? Running a country? 




> I guess I could see it for a man if you have some major defect, like HUGE ears and all the kids call you Dumbo, or absolutely NO chin.....but for the OP, who





> is 50 and flabby (his words)??? We all get older mate.


Age is irrelevant. Since the dawn of time, people have been doing things to their bodies to improve their appearance  both men and women. You know what I dont get? Tattoos! Seriously! Why would anyone want to have a graphic, or text, permanently placed on their body? Do they really believe that it makes them look better, or become a better person?And in particular, why do so many men get tattoos? Do they believe that tattoos make them more of a man?




> Hi Gavin



Maybe it's not only Windows that brings out the spaz in you!  :kma:

----------


## Bangyai

By an amazing coincidence there's another person who has had an identicle face lift by the same people over on Thai Visa :

My Thailand Facelift Experience - Health, Body and Medicine - Thailand Forum


Small world innit   ::chitown::

----------


## guangzhouguy

> By an amazing coincidence there's another person who has had an identicle face lift by the same people over on Thai Visa :


 Another person?????

Wasn’t JFK’s assignation really a CIA plot?

Wasn’t the Apollo moon landing a hoax?

A UFO was found at Roswell, wasn’t it?

Hmmmm.

Are the 2 posts not, 100%, totally, absolutely, exactly same?

Could it therefore be that I am a member of both teakdoor and thaivisa?

----------


## F4UCorsair

> ^No need. HEY OP: THE ABOVE MESSAGE IS FOR YOU!


Thanks Davis, but I thought with so few posts he may not be checking.

If I'd seen the same post on Thai Visa I could have contacted him there because I'm a long standing member on TV.

He did make contact.

----------


## misskit

> Im surprised when I come across women who express surprise about gender stereotyping. Apart from childbirth, is there anything that should be the exclusive domain of women? And if you think there is, then it follows that there are some things that should be for men only, yes? Playing football? Running a country


Are you gay? Just asking' because that sounds just like something some catty old queen would say. Oops, I stereotyped again!  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I guess I could see it for a man if you have some major defect, like HUGE ears and all the kids call you Dumbo, or absolutely NO chin.....but for the OP, who is 50 and flabby (his words)??? We all get older mate. With that comes signs of years that have passed. It sounds like a pure vanity procedure, and you probably could have accomplished the same result with diet and exercise. Don't get me wrong - totally up to you. Just seems like all the people getting liposuction because they're fat fuckers and don't have any discipline so they look for the quick fix. No matter if you have some wrinkles or not, mate, you're still over 50 - and climbing. And that won't change.......


I agree. This goes for the "Metro guys" getting Manicures/Pedicures, plucking their eyebrows and get their hair dyed. I saw some of the worst Tup's and hair dye jobs ever while I was in Thailand. We all get old. Stay in shape, eat right, live and play hard and you will age gracefully. IMHO only insecure/vain people do that crap.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^See some horrendous dye jobs here in the PI. Wrinkled up old guys with sagging bodies and jet black hair. Everytime I go get a haircut, there's some rich old flipper there getting a dye job. I do agree with the OP re tattoos though, I would never do a permanent stamp on my body. Don't care if others do, I just think the large majority of tatts are pretty ugly. And get moreso as people age.

----------


## alwarner

> By an amazing coincidence there's another person who has had an identicle face lift by the same people over on Thai Visa :
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Another person?????
> 
> Wasnt JFKs assignation really a CIA plot?
> 
> Wasnt the Apollo moon landing a hoax?
> ...


I thought his assignation was with Marilyn Monroe?

----------


## guangzhouguy

> Are you gay? Just asking' because that sounds just like something some catty old queen would say. Oops, I stereotyped again!


 Can you recognize the difference between my response and yours? I challenged your opinion; you resorted to name-calling, catty old queen.

On a semi-anonymous internet forum, such as Teakdoor, it just as easy for members to be civil and inoffensive as it is to (try to) be demeaning and hurtful.

Do you see yourself as an individual who sets out to demean and hurt others for no reason other than it makes you feel like youre witty / savvy / cool?

And whats that you say? Lighten up? Youre only joking? Having a bit of fun?

Sure! I get it! I understand! 

However, I doubt that you do, or ever will. But thats okay, you know youre cool!




> IMHO only insecure/vain people do that crap.


 Its certainly vanity in my case. I dont want to look old when I can afford a medical procedure that will make me look younger. 

Im now planning to undergo LASIK surgery. I dont want to wear glasses when I can afford to have a procedure which will restore my vision to near perfect.

And if I were going bald, Id seriously consider hair implants.

IMHO, theres nothing shameful about wanting to maintain / improve ones physical appearance.

----------


## misskit

> Are you gay? Just asking' because that sounds just like something some catty old queen would say. Oops, I stereotyped again!
> 			
> 		
> 
>   [FONT=Arial]Can you recognize the difference between my response and yours? I challenged your opinion; you resorted to name-calling, ‘catty old queen’.


I must have struck home!

I didn't give an opinion, I gave an observation that an office, which had previously been all women, was that day half men. There was nothing for you to respond to in such a queenly and catty way.

I am cool. You obviously are not.

----------


## alwarner

> Originally Posted by guangzhouguy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Are you gay? Just asking' because that sounds just like something some catty old queen would say. Oops, I stereotyped again!
> ...


ha ha his reply stinks of homo.

----------


## guangzhouguy

> I didn't give an opinion, I gave an observation that an office, which had previously been all women, was that day half men.


 Semantics! You were surprised at the number of men at the clinic, ergo you were previously of the opinion that few men attended such clinics.



> There was nothing for you to respond to


 Is it not an OPs prerogative to respond to any comments posted in relation to his / her prose?




> I am cool. You obviously are not.


 Self-congratulation. Who mentioned insecurity on this thread?

Bye!

 :kma: 





> ha ha his reply stinks of homo.


 And being homosexual is just so bad! Ha, ha, ha, ha!

----------


## misskit

> I didn't give an opinion, I gave an observation that an office, which had previously been all women, was that day half men.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Semantics! You were surprised at the number of men at the clinic, ergo you were previously of the opinion that few men attended such clinics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For Christ's sake, Blanche, I have never held the opinion few men attended such clinics, just not THAT one. I know plenty of men who use them.

Ta Ta!

 :Boobies:

----------


## alwarner

> ha ha his reply stinks of homo.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  And being homosexual is just so bad! Ha, ha, ha, ha!


No nothing wrong with it.  Nothing at all.  So there's nothing wrong with joking about it either is there? It's not an illness.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Who's Blanche?...

 :Smile: 

Anyway, nice tits, misskit...Were they "lifted"...?...

----------


## misskit

^ That damn catty old queen.

Thanks, BB.  :Boobies: 


Original equipment.

----------


## BaitongBoy

^Mais pen rais...heh, heh...

----------


## Yasojack

Could the OP be gavin and doing a little PR work :tieme:

----------


## misskit

Cosmetic surgery clinics here pay commission for new patients brought in.

----------


## terry57

Interesting stuff,

Ive got a few nasty wrinkles in my cock,. might just pay that Doctor a visit.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

^Let me bring you to the doctor so I can get the commission. 

Though I think the wrinkles would come out on their own with the right stimulation.  :Smile:

----------


## guangzhouguy

> Cosmetic surgery clinics here pay commission for new patients brought in.


 F4UCorsair, please take note of the above.

I don’t think PhyathaiHospital would be willing to pay me anything if you go ahead, but you could always sling me a few baht!

----------


## mingmong

quote 'Interesting stuff,

Ive got a few nasty wrinkles in my cock,. might just pay that Doctor a visit. '

    tried Cialis Terry?   :bananaman:

----------


## Yemen

Davis-- agree with you. I kind of like my lived-in face.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^And at the end of the day, that's really all that matters.

----------


## Bangyai

> Interesting stuff,
> 
> Ive got a few nasty wrinkles in my cock,. might just pay that Doctor a visit.


Save your money Terry. All you need is this :





And this : 





Problem sorted.

----------


## guangzhouguy

The swelling in my face and neck has reduced substantially; a little remains. Anyone not familiar with my face probably wouldn’t notice the swelling, but I can see it.

The stitches down the front of my ears were removed last Thursday. It’s already hard to see the scar. The surgical staples behind my ears will be taken out in 4 more days.

Today I asked 3 people how old they thought I was – separate locations, unconnected people, 2 women and one man. 40, 42 and 45.

As a 52 year old, I’m happy with the results.

----------


## Stumpy

> Today I asked 3 people how old they thought I was  separate locations, unconnected people, 2 women and one man. 40, 42 and 45.
> 
> As a 52 year old, Im happy with the results.


Seems like you got your money's worth. Did you have a goal on how much younger you wanted to appear after the work? 

While I fully believe in the quote "To each his own", I find cosmetic surgery to try and chase youth again as quite odd. You are who you are.

Its like that reality show "The Swan". People basically remodel themselves from lipo, teeth implants, breast augmentations, face lifts, hair implants, butt implants, tummy tucks, penal extensions, eye color change etc to the point they look completely different physically but one thing you never change is who you really are.

Carry on

----------


## dobella

> Today I asked 3 people how old they thought I was – separate locations, unconnected people, 2 women and one man. 40, 42 and 45.


Guang, good for you if it makes you feel good and confident but i always look up to the old folk with weather beaten, lived in faces.
Bill Murray and Jack Nicholson can still get that young pussy and i dont think they have had the knife.

----------


## guangzhouguy

> I find cosmetic surgery to try and chase youth again as quite odd.


 Probably because you are amongst the masses who believe that certain reasons legitimize results / consequences.

Scenario 1  a car driver is fiddling with the cars natsav system, car veers towards the sidewalk, car mounts the curb, hits and kills a small child.

Scenario 2  a car driver suffers a non-fatal heart attack, car veers towards the sidewalk, car mounts the curb, hits and kills a small child.

Driver 1 would be condemned / punished, driver 2 would be excused.

Consequences / results of both incidents, a young life lost, severely tramautised parents who may take years to fully recover. Exact same results but the reason for the second accident would be acceptable, right?

If I were, say, 60 years old , suffered a facial injury due to an accident, underwent remedial cosmetic surgery which, in the process made me look much younger, would that be odd?




> Bill Murray and Jack Nicholson can still get that young pussy and i dont think they have had the knife.


 Bill Murrays net worth is said to be $110 million and Jack Nicholsons $400 million.

A one-eyed, one-armed, one-legged hunchback worth $100 million could get young pussy, and thats without any superstar status!

----------


## Stumpy

> If I were, say, 60 years old , suffered a facial injury due to an accident, underwent remedial cosmetic surgery which, in the process made me look much younger, would that be odd?


Well there is the rub. One is done due to repair a dis figured person or to reconstruct back to a best effort situation. The other is done completely out of vanity and insecurity. Again to each their own, I just found it strange that people who seem pretty much normal and healthy start chasing youth. I saw loads of 50+ year old men getting Trendy tattoo's, face lifts, bad hair dye jobs or hair implants. I suspect this happened because they had hooked up with a "Young'en" in TL and she made comments and the guy reacted in fear of losing her. You should never worry what others think of you.  Fock them...right?

I do agree with you 100% about Jack and Bill. Money and/or a public figures always seem more attractive.

Anyway carry on with your pursuit.

----------


## ralphlsasser

> By an amazing coincidence there's another person who has had an identicle face lift by the same people over on Thai Visa :
> 			
> 		
> 
> Another person?????
> 
> Wasnt JFKs assignation really a CIA plot?
> 
> Wasnt the Apollo moon landing a hoax?
> ...


Testy aren't we. Hint: being a smart ass gets you no where on here.

----------


## FailSafe

Plastic surgery packages are actually hip, high-end gifts in the US.

I might fly my dad over and treat him to a scrotum-lift- the last time I was in the States, we were walking down the street and he kneed himself in the balls.

Do you have a price on that by any chance, guangzhouguy?

----------


## guangzhouguy

> Hint: being a smart ass gets you no where on here.


Good advice from someone with first-hand experience?

----------


## mingmong

Cume to think of it, I did have ''Lip of Suction'' in Soi Nana many years ago, cost abow 600Bht and was a Load of me mind!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## grasshopper

Enjoying this thread, lads. Keep it running. 
I think I druther have a man boobs tighten up. 
My greying temples are starting to descend to my ears. What is left but to go into the night?

----------


## hillbilly

I am the way that I am. One does not need a facelift to get laid in Thailand. A fuctional ATM will suffice...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh for Heaven's sake, this OP is such a blatant hype. For the chap to have spammed two separate sites with the same detailed post and with no record of membership of either forum prior to it not to be a spam artist is stretching credulity to the point of imbecility.

Just look at the way the prick details the respective tariffs charged by all Pyathai's competititors. Wow! Imagine that - it was the fucking cheapest and when push comes to shove that nice, sweet, Florence Nightingale consultant scalphunter, Dr Whogivesaflyingfuck, opines that only a lo-cal bit of knitting needs to be done at a third of the price!. Well, doesn't that make one feel just gooey all over. As if anyone who really had the procedure would spend his time dealing with the pain and discomfort tapping away to forums he didn't know fuckall about before he went under the knife. 

For Chrissakes, Chinaboy here might as well be Babatunde Inugu it's such a blatant piece of spamming.

Anyway, just who with any bollocks would want a face like a baby's bum after 50 years? Another thing, there's fuck all they can do about a turkey throat and if there's one thing more bizarre than Cliff Richards is Cliff Richards with a hideous turkey throat hanging down to his manboobs. 

Mind you , if you are considering a facelift please don't dither and faff about - the only place is Bumrungrad which is the bestest place in the whole universe and guarantees you 10 years of poontang with that dinky new little smile they give you.

----------


## ltnt

> ^No need. HEY OP: THE ABOVE MESSAGE IS FOR YOU!


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## ltnt

> Ive got a few nasty wrinkles in my cock,.


Why would you post that one Terry?  Bit off the path in't it?

----------


## PlanK

^

I think Terry's cock is on the well-beaten path.

----------


## guangzhouguy

> with no record of membership of either forum prior to it


 Ahhh! You got me! I joined this forum in November 2006 and waited patiently for 5 ½ years just so that I could spam the members about a fictitious facelift!




> For the chap to have spammed two separate sites


 Actually, I posted the exact same message on 5 forums. 

I have no doubt that anyone who is / has looked into getting a facelift will recognize that the bargain I achieved is akin to me finding a motorcycle shop selling brand new Honda PCX’s for B20,000!

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^ Good one, 
IMO if a person has decided to have a face lift for what ever the reason, it is their choise and I respect their decission.

----------


## ltnt

I would suggest a "brain lift," to remove you from the narcissistic values you seem to hold so near and dear. No amount of plastic surgery will change your personality.

Just saying, like...

----------


## guangzhouguy

> I would suggest a "brain lift," to remove you from the narcissistic values you seem to hold so near and dear. No amount of plastic surgery will change your personality.


 Substantive words of wisdom from someone of great import, no doubt otherwise occupied providing advice and recommendations to world leaders! 

Or are you former CIA, MI6, Navy Seal, S.A.S. CEO of a multi-million dollar corporation, et al? I’m sure it will be one of those. I'm sure your _somebody important_!

----------


## ltnt

^Has the sex change made you a better man?

----------


## cambtek

I am thinking of doing a warnie and having the face renovated,it did wonders for warnie.
Part of my motivation is vanity,but part is because it is easier to fond a job of one  looks younger.
I was going to see bumrungrad but may also try the recomended  place.

----------


## ltnt

I suggest you learn to spell first.  Facelifts won't help ignorance.

----------


## F4UCorsair

Itnt, you seem to be a particularly obnoxious and negative person.  Is there a reason why you are so?

Is that you think it clever?   Most would say it isn't.

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^ I agree, whats to the lettar speling got to do wiff it, us commonars kan understood what is wrighten quit well.

----------


## ltnt

> Itnt, you seem to be a particularly obnoxious and negative person.  Is there a reason why you are so?
> 
> Is that you think it clever?   Most would say it isn't.


Its a lack of tolerance for stupidity.  Face lifts...stupid.  Can't spell and wants a facelift...stupid.  So I guess I'll have to return to charm school and join the PC crowd so I'll be likable?  Give me a break F4U.

----------


## F4UCorsair

I won't get into a $hitfight with you, but if you're referring to cambtek's 'fond a job', then that's no more than a typo.  'i' is adjacent to 'o' on the keyboard.

Intolerant you may be, but making smartar$e comments to show all just how intolerant seems rather foolish to most, e.g., 'has the sex change made you a better person?'  What's the relevance of that when nobody mentioned a sex change???

I could note that I'm intolerant of the prepubescent schoolgirl jargon, 'just saying...like', when delivered by an adult (you are an adult??) but I won't.

----------


## ltnt

^WellF4U, with 16 posts you've made my life a living hell.  How will I survive this ass whipping?  Read the entire thread perhaps would enlighten you to how this works.

Prepubescent, yet?  I dare say intolerance is one of my finest attributes.  Please pray tell whats your dog doing in this fight?  Did you get your manly looks from a scalpel and silicone and now find those who disagree with this practice offensive?  

Are you a homo or just phobic?  Not that it matters much, but it does help to know where ones adversary is coming from?  

I'm 18 and growing man tits.  Is that considered adult?

----------


## F4UCorsair

You're obviously one of those people who MUST have the last word Itnt, so I will give you a break, as requested a few posts back, and permit you to do so.  You are free to continue your childish diatribe, unfettered by logic and mature comment.

----------


## ltnt

^Thanks.  Last word on the subject.  :Smile:

----------

